# Oil filler port on Sturmey-Archer hub



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 23, 2018)

Is the filler port functional? I’ve watched several videos on rebuilding Sturmey-Archer 3 speeds and they never do anything with the port. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Feb 23, 2018)

The only info I could find was from Sheldon Brown. 

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer_tech.html


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 23, 2018)

They are useful- just keep up with how much oil is leaking out the ends.  With good grease in the bearings you should not leak much.  If the hub is really neglected the oil is keeping the bearings lubricated as it leaks out.  A total loss lubrication system, and you really need that filler port!


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 23, 2018)

Those ports are definitely important. Sheldon Brown's site has some great information about maintaining SA hubs. Use a light oil. Not regular 3-in1. A 20 weight is ideal. I just had a thread on here about the SA hubs: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/de-gooing-a-sturmey-archer-3-speed-hub.125450/
Maybe you'll find it helpful. I just regreased the bearings on the SA hub of my 69 Raleigh Sports and my 72 Raleigh Sports. Really happy with how they turned out.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 23, 2018)

Found this little gem at an estate sale. It's mostly for show. I use a small pumper style oil can with a flexible hose. It's a lot easier.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 9, 2018)

twinflight said:


> Is the filler port functional? I’ve watched several videos on rebuilding Sturmey-Archer 3 speeds and they never do anything with the port.
> 
> View attachment 759155View attachment 759156
> 
> ...



They are important if the hub works fine and you don't need/want to overhaul it. Just a few drops of oil infrequently but really depending on mileage. But do not over lubricate or the oil flow will constantly seep out and migrate out and eventually run down the spokes to the rim. I had a customer who always used too much oil in the ports on the front and rear hubs and his wheels were always a mess. Once they are overfilled, the oil flows out forever.


----------

